# To Halloween, Or Not To Halloween?



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My little one insists on getting one or two blow up decorations for the lawn.
Any tips on setting them up in a way that they won't yellow the spot they're set on?

Also, anyone have any cool suggestions on cool Halloween decorations?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

They're only little for so long, you'll have grass forever.

I'd just take the hit and deal with it next year personally if my 8 year old wanted some stuff on the yard one year.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

Maybe rotate the spots so that the grass isn't smothered for too long? Not sure how big of decorations we're talking.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 to both suggestions above. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Put them in the flower beds, the flowers are going to mostly die soon anyways.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

All of my (wife's) stuff goes in the islands. The only thing that crosses the lawn is an extension cord.

I also put up my Christmas light strands on the house that @Ware sold everyone on here from Christmas Designers and use "Halloween" colored bulbs (purple, orange, green, whatever) and then I go swap the bulbs for Christmas.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cavince79 said:


> All of my (wife's) stuff goes in the islands. The only thing that crosses the lawn is an extension cord.
> 
> I also put up my Christmas light strands on the house that @Ware sold everyone on here from Christmas Designers and use "Halloween" colored bulbs (purple, orange, green, whatever) and then I go swap the bulbs for Christmas.


That's a good idea! :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Well, I'm letting her have her way for sure. Last year, we stocked up on decorations you can stake into the ground. Those are in the flower beds.

I'm really digging the idea of Halloween lights. &#128077;&#127996;
But I'm just not too crazy about the blow ups I'm seeing at Home Depot or Lowe's. &#128516;


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

JayGo said:


> Well, I'm letting her have her way for sure. Last year, we stocked up on decorations you can stake into the ground. Those are in the flower beds.
> 
> I'm really digging the idea of Halloween lights. 👍🏼
> But I'm just not too crazy about the blow ups I'm seeing at Home Depot or Lowe's. 😄


Last year's Halloween lights. The weather has delayed me and getting them on the house this year. Before Christmas I run the final line over the garage that I don't like to swap the bulbs on for Halloween.

I'm not a huge fan of inflatables, but we've been gifted a couple.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok seriously guys and gals, maybe I don't get it, but we're talking about grass vs a request from our kids?

Like I get it, I drove home from my neighbors in the rain to come put my drive way stakes up, but we're talking about our kids?

Like I get trying to find a balance to where maybe we can put them here or there, but at the end of the day, if our kids want the big @$$ pumpkin in the middle of the lawn because "pumpkin" it's our kids. I get being a lawn fanatic to a point. At the end of the day, it's just grass.

I'll be 39 this year and my son will be 9. I don't want to be 79 and wishing I'd have put that 20' blow up pumpkin in the yard because my kid wanted it. We all have our priorities and we all here care about our yards, but come on?

I dunno, maybe I'm being a dramatic here, but it's our kids vs grass...


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> Ok seriously guys and gals, maybe I don't get it, but we're talking about grass vs a request from our kids?
> 
> Like I get it, I drove home from my neighbors in the rain to come put my drive way stakes up, but we're talking about our kids?
> 
> ...


couldnt agree more. I redid my lawn for my kids. My son has divots all over the place from chipping, his "home plate" spot is always down to dirt. we put a full size volleyball net out and let my daughter and friends play.

You can always grow grass. If you spend this much time making a lawn nice, why would you not use and enjoy it?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

So I agree 100% with using the lawn, but I also feel I have a responsibility as the adult to teach my kids that lawn inflatables are a little trashy. :lol:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> So I agree 100% with using the lawn, but I also feel I have a responsibility as the adult to teach my kids that lawn inflatables are a little trashy. :lol:


This point is 100% valid, Birthday Boy


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

definitely can do both. there are lots of decorations that have minimal impact on the lawn. we hang ghosts from trees and put up a scarecrow. pumpkins take the place of summer annuals in the flower beds.

in the summer, we dump and move the little kiddie pool daily. also, @Ware is correct! :lol:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Damn. This post took a turn. 💩

We're getting parenting advice on a post asking for decoration suggestions and how to set them up on grass.

@Ware, and that is exactly my biggest apprehension....they do look a little--shall we say-- "unrefined." 🧐🍸


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

:lol:

I just convince them there is no need to bring an inflatable home when we can visit the seasonal aisle at Lowe's and enjoy ALL of the inflatables - then suggest some alternatives.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

JayGo said:


> Damn. This post took a turn. 💩


Since this is mostly directed at me, when you label the topic as "To Halloween, or Not to Halloween" that opened up the door on all of the "crap" you're talking about. Without that, I wouldn't have even gone there.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> Ok seriously guys and gals, maybe I don't get it, but we're talking about grass vs a request from our kids?
> 
> Like I get it, I drove home from my neighbors in the rain to come put my drive way stakes up, but we're talking about our kids?
> 
> ...


@Amoo316 
Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Amoo316, no, not mostly…directly. 🎯. But don't be hurt, bro. Let's move on. You win.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

JayGo said:


> @Amoo316, no, not mostly…directly. 🎯. But don't be hurt, bro. Let's move on. You win.


I'm good with that, I was just explaining why you got the response you got. I don't get mad over stupid stuff on the internet.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@cavince79, I really dig what you did. Your lawn's lay out lends itself to that. 👍🏼 I'm gonna need to get creative to incorporate the stuff I ordered on Monday. I got lights, too.


----------

